# Rear rack for GT 29er used as commuter bike



## NinerNoob (May 13, 2011)

Anyone using a 29er to commute to work on? I just got myself a GT Karakoram 2.0 29er for mainly road + field tracks. I'm sure it's not much compared to what other readers on this forum have but compared to my previous bike it's a major change. 

I need a rear rack with a pack (don't like panniers nor backpacks) I think the Topeak MTX looks suitable, but the guys in the local bike store weren't sure if 29ers need special racks.

Any advice?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I know for sure that Axiom makes a rack that will fit on a 29er, I used to use one back when I had my 29er. Not sure what sort of new advancements they have come up with, but it's worth a look on their rack page:

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/


----------



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

On my Pugsley, which is sorta like a 29er, I have a Topeak MTX rack and it seems fine to me. If that is any help at all.

UR


----------



## NinerNoob (May 13, 2011)

In the end I took a Topeak MTX beam rack (the E-type). 

The EXP/DXP bags that go with it were too small to fit both my laptop, shoes and clothes, the dimensions were just all wrong - and they are not very big bags.There's a good enough laptop bag which fits the beam rack. It was a real squash to get shoes and laptop in, so will leave shoes at work in future. 

Otherwise, a great rack/bag set up, sturdy, rigid and does what I need.


----------



## NinerNoob (May 13, 2011)

*Aw, snap*

Hmm. With 3.5kg of weight on the back of the MTX rack, we went over a small kerb and snap, rack dead after only 1.5 months of use. Bag survived with barely a scratch. Now i have to ride with a backpack in the July heat. Not very happy about that.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Did you check out the Planet Bike K.O.K.O. rack? Its $40 and it says it fits a 29er. I have one on my Trek Soho S 700c and it fits nicely and I think its a solid rack. For the money, I'd grab one of those if you want to grab another rack.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Niner. I would not have guessed except that I researched racks for my softtail for bikepacking this summer & those folks pretty much universally said seatpost racks do not hold up under off road real world conditions, too much stress on the cantilevered platform over rough ground, like a dozen bit the dust on the tour divide race. On the plus side it may be worth a call to Topeak's 800 # to see if you have any options there...I broke a part off a front fender bending it in the cold & they replaced it for cheap instead of having to buy the whole thing again because of 1 piece of plastic.


----------



## NinerNoob (May 13, 2011)

So I live in Israel and had bought the rack from the local Topeak distributor who also has a retail store. I gave the guy the snapped rack and asked him "what's wrong with this picture?". No questions asked, he came back 5 mins later with a replacement one and said he'll be sending the old one back to Topeak and will get a credit from them so won't cost me a penny. Result! 

Hope this one holds up longer, I'll be more careful over the bumps and will look into some ways to bolster the rack.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Look here: http://salsacycles.com/components/minimalist_rack/

and here: http://www.arkel-od.com/us/all-categories/bicycle-bike-pannier-rack/arkel-randonneur-rack.html


----------

